# Males Attacking Female?



## Amberjewel (Nov 13, 2015)

Two of my male Glowlight tetras are chasing my female Glowlight, Takara. Is this normal?


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi there, my .02: chasing is bad and bad isn't normal. Stress will make fish do these crazy things. Make sure your water parameters are safe, and get Kordon Fish Protector it is herbal, it has echinacea in it boosts immune system function, repairs scale tissue and reduces stress. Just a little because it coats quickly. If the chasing continues you'll have to separate. Good luck and Happy New Year!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It is perfectly normal behavior when you have two males trying to breed one female. What you term "attacking" is most likely attempting to mate.

You should have at least six Tetra as they are shoaling fish and need that minimum number to disperse breeding aggression/frustration.

Wait! I just read you have *six* males and one female???? You need to rectify this situation immediately or you will find your female dead. I would not put a Betta in that tank until you do. You also need a lot more live plants. For a successful Betta/community you shouldn't be able to see from front to back or side to side. This is much as to keep the Betta safe from nipping. Betta are nipped by other fish ... especially Tetra ... more often than they do the nipping.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

What is your ratio of males to females? I find its good to have bare minim 1:1, but 1:2 :m:f is better to spread out the 'attention'. Also the schools should be at least 6 glow light, but more is better if the tnak is large enough to allow for more (so 3:3 or 2:4 m:f ratio).
If there are only 3 in the tank the dominant one will harass the weaker/weakest alot-to death-get more asap to make a proper school or return them all before one dies.
Increasing decor/plant mass in the tank to make more line of sight break up (including upper level of water column) also helps "Out of sight, out of mind".


----------



## Amberjewel (Nov 13, 2015)

The reason I only have 1 female is that I thought I was getting 7 males but I ended up getting a female. Planning to go to the pet store and getting more females. I feel bad now.


----------



## Amberjewel (Nov 13, 2015)

Should I separate the female for now?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

She might be okay until tomorrow. But if it's going to be longer I'd separate her.


----------



## Amberjewel (Nov 13, 2015)

I took a plastic container and put her inside for now. The container is hooked to the side of the main tank. Completely irrelevant, but my tank is super cloudy. Is this bad?


----------



## Amberjewel (Nov 13, 2015)

Takara seems to not appreciate being along... She just jumped from her tank into the 20 gallon...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

How long has your tank been set up? Cloudiness early on is normal and is probably a bacteria bloom. It will go away without harming any fish.

I also meant to tell you that you don't need all males with egg laying species as they aren't likely to successfully spawn in a community tank. Livebearers, on the other hand, will so having all males is more important. If you don't mind them breeding you need a ratio of 1M:2F.


----------



## Amberjewel (Nov 13, 2015)

Ok.  I decided to get a few females on Thursday. The males seem to be leaving my female alone more as well.


----------



## Amberjewel (Nov 13, 2015)

I just got 3 more females, and any aggression has stopped.


----------

